# Owners of pit bull or pit bull type dogs in Queensland



## dannydee (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I'm looking for some information, so if you have clicked on this thread, I hope you can help.

I am considering applying for a PhD at the University of Queensland, which would obviously make me an international student. There is one problem though, and that's my dog. When I got him as a pup, I was told he was a staffy cross, but he has grown up with all the measurements/characteristics of a pit bull. I know Queensland is very strict regarding banned breeds, but does anyone know the ins and outs of this legislation?

If I were to meet all of the criteria for owning a restricted breed, i.e having him microchipped, neutered, muzzled, would he still be allowed to enter the State?

Any thoughts or expert knowledge would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 4, 2014)

ever thought to have his DNA clarified? can be done locally for around $80 if you pay online and only takes 3-4 weeks to get the results back, i can direct you to the company by pm if you want to, it might prove he isnt totally pit bull, never know but might be worth it

oops just realised your from Scotland so you would have to contact the council in the city of the university and ask them your question also he will have to be in quarantine for a while, not sure how long so you would probably have to contact the right government dept for that answer


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok well for starters in Qld there is no actual proving what's a Pitbull and what's not as the DNA testing in Australia for a Pitbull and am staffy are the same so if u get DNA tested it will just show up as am staffy ..... Depending on which council u have to get rego with I know Morton bay arnt accepting any new restricted breed regos as I think is most of Qld just rego him as a am staffy as u will have no issues.... It's only rangers and the media these days that think they know what a Pitbull is lol but they have no idea


----------



## Becceles (Aug 4, 2014)

The RSPCA Qld has an expert who classifies the dogs they receive who may have pit bull in their mix so you may want to contact them and see if they can identify via photos. Keeping in mind that American staffy's and pit bulls are quite similar in size and appearance.


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 4, 2014)

Get in touch with Team Dog from Sydney and they can help you out with the requirements, the ins and outs of the BSL law and the best way to go about things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beans (Aug 4, 2014)

I know that in Victoria. If it even LOOKS like a pit bull they take it away and get it destroyed. Which is beyond stupid. Pit bulls are very loyal and beautiful dogs and this lockjaw aggressive dog stigma is humans fault because of the pit bull fighting they do. Its a crying shame and so unfair  They dont even lock their jaw.... they just choose not to let go. People are so ignorant and stupid. I hope you can find a way to bring him here.... if not. Might be best to sell him so he doesn't get euthanized : /

- - - Updated - - -



dannydee said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm looking for some information, so if you have clicked on this thread, I hope you can help.
> 
> ...



They don't care really if its de sexed. That's not the problem, the problem is they think these are one of the most aggressive dogs in the worl which is totally untrue. In vic they wont even let you have a pit x something.


----------



## dannydee (Aug 5, 2014)

Jeannine said:


> ever thought to have his DNA clarified? can be done locally for around $80 if you pay online and only takes 3-4 weeks to get the results back, i can direct you to the company by pm if you want to, it might prove he isnt totally pit bull, never know but might be worth it
> 
> oops just realised your from Scotland so you would have to contact the council in the city of the university and ask them your question also he will have to be in quarantine for a while, not sure how long so you would probably have to contact the right government dept for that answer



I have thought about getting the DNA test done, and it's something that I'll probably do regardless. I was hesitant initially, as I had heard the tests were pretty useless, but that was when they first come out and apparently they are a lot better these days.

Also from what I can gather, quarantine is 30 days, but this is for a non-restricted breed. Hopefully if I can get him into the country, the 30 days will apply to him too.



gemrock2hot said:


> Ok well for starters in Qld there is no actual proving what's a Pitbull and what's not as the DNA testing in Australia for a Pitbull and am staffy are the same so if u get DNA tested it will just show up as am staffy ..... Depending on which council u have to get rego with I know Morton bay arnt accepting any new restricted breed regos as I think is most of Qld just rego him as a am staffy as u will have no issues.... It's only rangers and the media these days that think they know what a Pitbull is lol but they have no idea



So councils will only register a certain number of restricted dogs? This isn't good news! 
How does the registration process work? Surely if the dog has measurements closer to a pit, then to an amstaff, I will not be able to register him as an amstaff?




Becceles said:


> The RSPCA Qld has an expert who classifies the dogs they receive who may have pit bull in their mix so you may want to contact them and see if they can identify via photos. Keeping in mind that American staffy's and pit bulls are quite similar in size and appearance.



I have heard that Queensland has a ban not just on pit bulls, but pit bull types as well. I have attached a link which is the restricted breed identification guidelines for Tasmania, I'm pretty sure the other States will use something similar, I just cant find it. What concerns me the most is the section describing a pit bull's eyes, "Honey-colour eye and the matching eye rims and nose and lips are a strong indication of a particular strain of a pure Pit bull terrier." This describes my dog to a tee, and apparently amstaffs only have black noses. 

http://www.dpac.tas.gov.au/__data/a...ed_Breed_Dogs_-_Identification_Guidelines.pdf

If the expert at the RSPCA uses guidelines like this, I will not stand a chance, but thank you for your help.



Gizmo101 said:


> Get in touch with Team Dog from Sydney and they can help you out with the requirements, the ins and outs of the BSL law and the best way to go about things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does the dog team in Sydney also deal with dogs entering Queensland? It's in Queensland where I'd like to do a PhD, and hopefully live.



Beans said:


> I know that in Victoria. If it even LOOKS like a pit bull they take it away and get it destroyed. Which is beyond stupid. Pit bulls are very loyal and beautiful dogs and this lockjaw aggressive dog stigma is humans fault because of the pit bull fighting they do. Its a crying shame and so unfair  They dont even lock their jaw.... they just choose not to let go. People are so ignorant and stupid. I hope you can find a way to bring him here.... if not. Might be best to sell him so he doesn't get euthanized : /
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks Beans, and you're right, pit bulls certainly do have an unfair reputation. If the only way I can get into Queensland is without my dog, I will not be going to Queensland. Selling my boy is not an option.

Anyway, here are a few photos of my mate, Moss. He really is an amazing dog!


----------



## Becceles (Aug 5, 2014)

Pit bulls are not the only dogs with honey coloured eyes etc. I volunteered at the RSPCA until very recently and whilst I was there they had Dogue de Bordeux mix puppies come in who they held onto for many months until the were grown enough to determine their mix percentage. They did have pit in the mix but at a low enough quantity that it was of no concern.
In addition, many of the AmStaffs that were there did not have black noses.


----------



## dannydee (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Becceles, that's reassuring to hear.

I suppose the best thing for me to do is contact the RSPCA, and speak with them myself. I really hope I get to hear exactly what I want to hear.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 5, 2014)

The RSPCA are useless and call anything that's red a Pitbull .... There is no certin number for restricted breed dogs to be rego'd they just arnt accepting any new regos. I have 4 pitbulls and all are rego'd as am staffys. I think even registering them as restricted dogs is not far on the dog as they have stupid rules like 24/7 muzzles and must be caged :-(.... U would be surprised how many pitbulls there are in Qld and even Vic too ..... There are a lot of stories made up about laws to scare ppl out of owning them .... A friend of mine had her dog picked up by the ranger who classes it as a Pitbull and all she had to do to get him back was go to her vet and get a cert saying he wasn't and she got him back..... There is no breed rules in Australia that the rangers follow to say what a Pitbull is they just look at the dog and if they think it's pit they just saying it. .... No hight test no eye colour test nothing.,.. Oh and pits also have black noses there are a lot of black nose pits in aus..... The only reason most pits have red noses it coz of the red or buckskin coat which seems to be a popular colour. Oh and am staffys can also have red noses because there are a lot of red colour staffys so there is really no way to tell unless u know ur dogs breeding...But to some it up there is no way for Aussie to prove ur dog has Pitbull in it unless it had American rego papers.... As DNA will not confirm


----------



## dannydee (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you gemrock2hot.

I know pits can have different colour noses, and amstaffs too, but I was just going by what the official guidelines were saying. It seems like the RSPCA might not be the best people to contact regarding my situation, but I'm not sure who else would be.

So do you think a letter from my vet might be enough to get him through the registration process? Once he arrives off the plane, he needs to go to the Australian Government Department of Agriculture Quarantine Facility in Sydney or Melbourne. What do you reckon their people will say?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Klaery (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like an amstaff to me


----------



## gemrock2hot (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeh I'd get a letter from your vet and any papers u have for the current rego of your dog to help prove that he is am staff. I would be ringing the quarantine place to find out what other papers u may need for your dog and what procedures the use


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Team dog deal with most of the Breed Specific Legislation (BSL) cases within Australia and will be able to give you accurate information on what to do and how best to safe guard your dog. And what they can't answer immediately they will find out for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Becceles (Aug 5, 2014)

I disagree with the comments about the RSPCA completely. Yes they take anything that could be a pit mix seriously and have them evaluated, no they don't assume everything and anything is a pit. I'd like to know what your experience with them is for you to say things so absolutely.


----------

